# What tyre shine do dealerships use?



## Focus4000

Hi all

I bought a Fiesta from Evans Halshaw one month ago and the tyres are still shiny. Does anyone know what produce dealerships use as I'd love some of that? I've used several products over the years but nothing has lasted that long. Many thanks.


----------



## Tyrefitter

A lot of dealerships probably use Autosmart as they go round visiting them & it saves them going places for products,,you could give them a call at dealership & ask who they use.

Andy.


----------



## LeeH

Auto Smart or Auto Glym would be my guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RoyW80

Nielssen Brilliance ia also a trade favourite. I find it lasts a long time. Bear in mind that if the car is brand new then so are the tyres so the dressing will cling better as they are clean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

You could contact the dealer and ask hopefully they'll tell you.

I would assume that different dealers use different products so would only be a guess but I'd go with Lees guess as well with Autosmart or Autoglym as it'll be trade and in bulk :thumb:


----------



## Tifosi

VW and Audi use Autosmart.


----------



## LeeH

I’ve seen the AG van parked at the local
VW franchise. Maybe it was in for a service...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fairtony

Mine from the Peugeot dealership is still going strong a month later easily. Tempted to phone the m.


----------



## Imprezaworks

If it lasts ages it won’t be autosmart stuff.


----------



## Fireball411

I would give them a ring,carnt see why they wouldn’t tell you,but autosmarts highstyle is very good


----------



## c87reed

I think our last garage dressed the tyres with used engine oil as it dreadful to get off once all of the grit had stuck to it.


----------



## Fairtony

So rang them up and they seemed very happy to help. 
They said Peugeot/Citreon use the same valeting company for all their dealerships, and the supplier for their company is Trafalgar Direct. Had a look and you can order online. Seems very reasonable. £16.80 for 5l. 
Only down side is £8 shipping if u order under £50. But free shipping above £50. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

Imprezaworks said:


> If it lasts ages it won't be autosmart stuff.


Well thats just stupid because right now my car is wearing Autosmart Highstyle and its lasted for more than 6 weeks


----------



## Imprezaworks

6 weeks?

What miles have you done in 6 weeks lol


----------



## TonyHill

Imprezaworks said:


> If it lasts ages it won't be autosmart stuff.


I have to agree with this (if you're referring to Highstyle). I was using this 10 years ago but ditched it as it wasn't lasting any longer than 2-3 days, and if it rained then forget it....it was gone.
Then I read lots of positive comments on here about it and thought, perhaps they've tinkered with it and have managed to get more longevity out of it.....but no! No matter how thoroughly I clean the tyres, Highstyle just won't last :wall:


----------



## Imprezaworks

We use it (I work in the car trade). It would last 6 weeks if the car didn’t move. In fact, no it wouldn’t.


----------



## Radish293

I’m not a big fan of shiny tyres. I’ve started using Auto Finesse satin and so far impressed needs two coats allowed to dry for a really even finish. Lasts pretty well no obvious dressing but the tyres stay black. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acrebo

RoyW80 said:


> Nielssen Brilliance ia also a trade favourite. I find it lasts a long time. Bear in mind that if the car is brand new then so are the tyres so the dressing will cling better as they are clean


Yep, I'd imagine that they won't be using anything special. It'll be the cheapest bulk stuff available that does a reasonable job.

However, apply a nice oily tyre dressing to spanking new, clean tyres and it'll last A LOT longer than smearing some stuff on grubby tyres that have just had an old mitt passed over them.


----------



## Modmedia

Yeah Autosmart stuff is great and a is my goto for a quick clean - but 6 weeks?! I do about 60 miles a day all motorway and in 2/3 days my daily tyres need done again lol.


----------



## Rayaan

Dont do a massive amount of miles but atleast 200 per week. The only thing thats lasted longer is Autosmart Trim Wizard but its more expensive

If you're doing 60 miles per day, I doubt you'd get much longevity out of anything bar a tyre coating like Tuf Shine. 

Trick for longevity for Autosmart Highstyle is to clean the tyres properly, make sure they're dry and coat it twice. Building it up makes it last atleast up to the next wash.


----------



## Imprezaworks

What do you use to prep the tyres?


----------



## markcoznottz

Fairtony said:


> So rang them up and they seemed very happy to help.
> They said Peugeot/Citreon use the same valeting company for all their dealerships, and the supplier for their company is Trafalgar Direct. Had a look and you can order online. Seems very reasonable. £16.80 for 5l.
> Only down side is £8 shipping if u order under £50. But free shipping above £50.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trafalgar have deals with autoclenz, direct valeting etc, and most of the big valeting firms who supply staff to main dealers. The stuff you are after is called 'rubber dressing'. It's a thick solvent based tyre dressing, and is very trade. You still can't beat this kind of product for older vehicles, especially on dry and cracked tyres, as it tends to hide this. Usually applied with a paintbrush. Lasts a lot longer than the water based stuff hand car washes use, but they don't have time for tyres to dry first so use water based.

Some of trafalgars stuff isn't great, the tar and glue and wash and wax is nothing amazing, ditto the polishes, but the tfr is ok.


----------



## Joe the Plumber

When my van was still under warranty a couple of years back, it came back from a service at the dealers with some black stuff on the tyres that lasted for ages. I was very impressed with it. I wonder if it could have been the Trafalgar stuff.

They always wanted to wash the van for me, but I made sure they never did (partly by making sure it was immaculate before it went in...), but I had no grumbles with the nice black tyres.


----------



## Whytecat

I asked the same question & was told AG rubber plus. % litres for about £40.00


----------



## Andy1972

Fireball411 said:


> I would give them a ring,carnt see why they wouldn't tell you,but autosmarts highstyle is very good


I did a temporary job between redundancies quite a few years ago now, at a Citroen main dealer. We used to use this stuff. Other stuff was AG trade range. (basically the same as retail products, just with a different name and in bulk!)

Highstyle works best if the tyre is dry before you apply it. At the dealers we literally brushed it on! Its very glossy though.


----------



## derbigofast

barton chemicals is a main dealers favourite in the north of scotland


----------



## liamsxa

The autoglym trade tyre shine stuff is brilliant


----------



## pxr5

liamsxa said:


> The autoglym trade tyre shine stuff is brilliant


Shame they don't sell it to us mortals.


----------



## Shiny

Sterling is another Trade favourite - https://www.sterlingproducts.co.uk/super-sleek-plastic-vinyl--rubber-dressing-971-p.asp


----------



## akk_quattro

Fairtony said:


> So rang them up and they seemed very happy to help.
> They said Peugeot/Citreon use the same valeting company for all their dealerships, and the supplier for their company is Trafalgar Direct. Had a look and you can order online. Seems very reasonable. £16.80 for 5l.
> Only down side is £8 shipping if u order under £50. But free shipping above £50.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've checked with Audi guys and they said they use Trafalgar too..


----------



## Imprezaworks

These

https://www.trafalgardirect.co.uk/wheels-tyres.html


----------



## shaqs77

Porsche dealership near me uses autosmart


----------



## akk_quattro

Had to pop in to Audi Reading this morning with regards a recent service, and Jerry (the guy who I'd asked about what product they used last time I was in; he works in the service area and not front office) unexpectedly came up to me and asked if I'd found the product. It was a nice surprise. I said "yes, I did but Trafalgar only do large quantities". He went back to the service area and returned a few minutes later with a sample of the product in an Autoglym bottle  
I mean what a legend and just simply a nice guy. If any of you guys are customers there then do ask about him when you're next in and I'm sure he will share some with you too. 

I'm looking fwd to trying this product. Will post a picture when I do it


----------



## GAVSY

I've been using Bartons Coconut Sheen for a while now, I first saw it mentioned on DW a year or so ago.
Applied with a brush it's certainly a lot less mess than the Megs Endurance which was my 'goto'.
I've mixing a squeeze of Megs in the tub before I brush on the Coconut Sheen to get rid of it, there's no noticeable difference but it'll get another bottle out of my already crowded detailing box!
As for longevity? Easily a couple of weeks if i can bear to leave my daily that long between washes, it's ok for a month on the wifes car tho 
(Just FYI, I'm on my fourth 5 Litre container)


----------



## BigMart

Had a car delivery business a few years ago working mainly for a BMW group of garages around the midlands.
All of them except one used OLD ENGINE OIL ... I kid you not 

It soon covered all of the wheel straps so was a real challeng not to transfer onto car door handles / controls // yuk.

I dont recommend using engine oil . The sling was terrible onto the bodywork.


----------



## Paul.D

The valeters at work use Autosmart highstyle. It does take forever to dry though


----------



## leeandfay

RoyW80 said:


> Nielssen Brilliance ia also a trade favourite. I find it lasts a long time. Bear in mind that if the car is brand new then so are the tyres so the dressing will cling better as they are clean
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come and see some of the 'new' cars when they come to BMW lol.

My lads prefer to clean pet hair infested used cars than they do 'new' cars.

We use our own Tyre Dressing but before that they used Autosmart / Autoglym


----------



## Titanium Htail

AutoSmart is about cost overheads it dries more dull can be put on wet tyres. Clean rubber and double application will extend the life dependant of mileage. 
I will ask my AS Rep plus our guys at the drive through hand wash with two lanes with some majestic vehicles going in.


----------



## alex_carroll99

Not all dealers will use the same products. For example one vw garage may you autosmart and another might use autoglym. I've found that most dealers will use what the closest motor factor to them stock or else use a company like autosmart or autoglym that come to them. Ones I see used by main dealers:

Autosmart- highstyle, smart shine, trim wizard 
Autoglym- rubber plus cleaner 
Concept chemicals- contour
Nielsen chemicals- brilliance 
Trafalgar- super rubber dressing

Some places may use certain products from a few different brands. 

I'm currently using Nielsen brilliance for my bulk dressing at the moment but have only used it twice since I've got it so can't really say how good it is just yet. 

I've tried over 20 tyre dressings over the years, both premium and trade products. I'll always have at least one 5 litre container of some trade dressing for valets etc and at least one premium brand dressing. Out of all the trade dressing I've used my favourite has probably been Trafalgar super rubber dressing so I reckon I'll buy another 5 litre of that to have along side Nielsen brilliance. 

For me personally I prefer to apply with a paintbrush.


----------



## camerashy

An old thread, but hey ho
I would imagine a lot of detailers buy from suppliers like Achem
Their Hi Shine Tyre Dressing is very good and they have a walk in shop and also sell to the public
http://www.achemshop.co.uk/product-category/autocare/


----------

